# EDMONTON AREA - Vintage Amp Repairs



## Philly.ca (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking for a good place to take my vintage Fender amp in for a grounded plug mod. :sSig_help:

Any reviews/feedback/suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Chuck Frank* at *C4 Sound* Works. (780) 478-8160.

He has worked on a few of mine with positive outcomes, new and vintage. Wouldn't hesitate to take [FONT=arial, sans-serif]anything tube to his place at this point.[/FONT]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lindsey at Edmonton Audio, does good work but is also slow, and costs more than Chuck afaik.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd recommend C4 Sound Works also. Give him a call, tell him what you've got and what you want. 
Something that simple might be a fairly quick turnaround. 
Long as there are no other issues. Has your amp ever had the filter capacitors changed?


----------



## Philly.ca (Sep 6, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I'd recommend C4 Sound Works also. Give him a call, tell him what you've got and what you want.
> Something that simple might be a fairly quick turnaround.
> Long as there are no other issues. Has your amp ever had the filter capacitors changed?


Yeah it had some work done to it this year, one tube and all the filter caps.

Update : I went and saw Chuck today and he's going to do another filter cap change out since the previous new ones weren't up to the vintage spec. New grounded plug for safety and a couple other things to make it reliable and to the right Fender specs and it's good to go!


----------

